# My new bike - Giant STP 2



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

hi
yeah on saturday i got my new bike - giant stp 2. i was really happy cos i got it fot $750 instead of rrp - $995. i havent been able to get to a computer since saturday so i havent been able to post it.

*SPECS*
frame: ALUXX alloy: double butted, integrated gusset w/CNC BB yoke
fork: Marzocchi DJ 4 100mm/4"
rear derailleur: Shimano Acera 8 speed
front derailleur: Shimano Alivio
shifters: Shimano Altus 16 speed
crankset: TruVativ Hussefelt ISIS splined 24/36T w/bashguard
bottom bracket: TruVativ Howitzer XR splined w/external bearings
chain: Shimano IG51
cassette: SRAM PG850 11-28T
brakes: Hayes GX2 mechanical disc w/6" rotors
brake levers: Shimano V-brake
hubs: Fr: Formula disc | Rr: Shimano M475 disc
rims :Sun Rhyno Lite 26" x 36H w/eyelets
spokes: 14G stainless
tyres: Kenda K Rad 2.3"
pedals: Wellgo alloy platform, cr-mo axle
h.bar/stem: Easton EA30 high rise/40mm stem
seat post: Easton EA30 alloy 30.9
saddle: SDG Bel Air
grips: Giant lock-on

Pics: 
































i love it so far.
does anyone know any tricks to start off with cos im a real noob.
and i was thinking of takin off front derrailleurs...anyone have any opinions or have done it. i have already cut bars down a bit so they fit.
i also have a problem...
When i got it on saturday everything was fine but yesterday i went for a ride and it rained a bit and now when i squeeze my front brakes they make a squeeling noise... is this because of the wet because my back break doesnt do it or is there a way of fixing it.
i also wiped the bike down with a wet cloth then a dry one after the ride.

And with the fork at the top there are little knob like things on each leg and theye say adjust (<+---minus>) what does this mean cos i really have no idea on all this preload, fork adjust stuff?????

thanks
Mitch


----------



## aznguy (Mar 15, 2007)

nice deal!! 
with the derrailleur i leave mine on cause it just gives you more options in terms of gears but its a personal thing.
The brake thing is normal cause your brakes still have to bed in and even when they do, water'll still make them squeal a bit.
with the fork, the knob is just to adjust preload which is how hard the fork is to compress.
with the tricks, depends on waht type of riding you do (urban, dj etc). best thing in any case is just to get really comfortable and confidant on doing basic bunnyhops or jumps first.
hope this helps


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

nice bike! i just got my stp 2 too im lovin it. but how is your bike shifting? mine isnt shifting as smooth as i would like.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

that looks awesome. It reminds me alot likenmy bike. I would practice bunnyhops, manuals, and wheelies just like in ur frontyard


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

750 kinda sounds high for what u got


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

rockcity01 said:


> nice bike! i just got my stp 2 too im lovin it. but how is your bike shifting? mine isnt shifting as smooth as i would like.


yeah its not really that great.... i had to take apart the front derailleur to fix but its still not very good.
so last night i tried to take off the front derrailleur but the chain did not have a link or the "square derrailleur bit that pushes the chain" was solid with rivets instead of screws. i got a free monthley service so i might get them to do it for me.


----------



## SiZzLaX (Jun 12, 2007)

bike looks sick no doubt about it


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

bbrz4 said:


> yeah its not really that great.... i had to take apart the front derailleur to fix but its still not very good.
> so last night i tried to take off the front derrailleur but the chain did not have a link or the "square derrailleur bit that pushes the chain" was solid with rivets instead of screws. i got a free monthley service so i might get them to do it for me.


Even with the screw, it's all one solid cage, no hinge. So you have to break the chain either way.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Good looking bike just have fun with it don't worry about tricks yet!


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

yeah that price is really high considering i got a STP zero for 800


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

take of the front derrailleur, one chain ring, with a bash guard and guide, and maybe single speed if your only djing and street. if your gunna use it for more than that, i would say save money and RIMS/wheel set. Azonics come in white. cranks, bb,and take off the front brake if u don't use it. in the future, u can fully pimp it with custom paint,and matching pedals.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Even with the screw, it's all one solid cage, no hinge. So you have to break the chain either way.


do you know how to break the chain cos i couldnt find a link or do you need a special tool?


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

I believe you need a chain breaker tool. Check this website to view some of the different kinds http://www.parktool.com/products/category.asp?cat=5

also a tutorial on how to break the chain
http://www.bicyclinglife.com/HowTo/ChangeAChain.htm


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You do know that new cables stretch out and housing settles into place... that's why shifting suffers...

It does not sound like you should be working on the bike. You don't have the tools or know-how.


----------

